#ubuntu-laptop 2006-08-28
<sa0> hi all
<sa0> i have an asus W5A (W5GB18 RW to be precise)
<sa0> can i help in anything ?
<Burgundavia> sa0: yes, you can fill out a laptop testing team reportr
<sa0> where ?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-laptop:irc.freenode.net] :  Ubuntu laptop development work | Not a general Ubuntu support channel, use #ubuntu | Channel logs: http://xrl.us/kczh | Please test Edgy Knot 1  - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/knot-1/
<Kaleo> hi guys
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-08-29
<mikka303> Hi there, could someone help me out configuring my Fujitsu laptop monitor?
<Burgwork> mikka303, what is the issue?
<mikka303> hi burg
<mikka303> well screenresolution
<mikka303> i cant figure out my monitor range
<mikka303> to edit xorg.conf
<Burgwork> it doesn't just work?
<Burgwork> your refresh range is 60hz (all lcds work at this refresh rate)
<Burgwork> your resolution is more tricky
<Burgwork> I would google it
<Burgwork> and file a bug to tell the developers that your laptopo doesn't work ootb
<mikka303> well i dont think theres a problem
<mikka303> ive read a lot of installation notes
<mikka303> this command : sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange 
<mikka303> should give me the information about the range
<mikka303> but in some monitors it doesnt work
<Burgwork> right
<mikka303> and i think thats my case
<Burgwork> I would google your laptop model
<mikka303> and i was guessing if there was other way to get the values
<Burgwork> find some stats online and use those
<mikka303> i tried also
<mikka303> well ill just keep searching
<mikka303> thanks a lot burg anyway
<Burgwork> no worries
<Burgwork> file that bug
<freemem> hello, does anyone know if ubuntu 6.06.1 and hp nx6310 wlan are compatible?
<tayirvadai_vikra> is anyone succesful in making your mobile connect with your laptop
<tayirvadai_vikra> mine is a hp compaq nc6230
<tayirvadai_vikra> has anyone tried infrared setup
<tayirvadai_vikra> has anyone tried to setup infrared?
<nixternal> i have never, in my life of having a laptop ever setup or used the infrared stuff..windows or linux..but i have infrared on my mythtv box
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-08-31
<Laser123454321> How do i enable support for backlight on a Toshiba Satalite in Ubuntu 6.10
<Redrose> hello all!
<Laser123454321> hey can you help me with this?
<Laser123454321> How do i enable support for backlight on a Toshiba Satalite in Ubuntu 6.10
<Redrose> I can help you laser
<Laser123454321> yes please
<Redrose> rebuild your kernel
<Laser123454321> is that it?
<Laser123454321> i thought there was native support
<Redrose> not unless it was built into the kernel originally
<defendguin> when does knot 2 get released?
<crimsun> late this week
<defendguin> you think testing it with the live CD would be enough?
<crimsun> "enough" for what use cases?
<defendguin> working out this craptastic audio bug
<crimsun> which audio bug?
<crimsun> and it's unlikely. Edgy's audio support trails Dapper's unless you're speaking of the aoa driver.
<defendguin> the one where normal sound is fine but when i play a dvd the volume is below normal unless i put on my headphones
<crimsun> you can test that right now if you compile alsa-driver 1.0.12 yourself
<crimsun> doesn't matter if you use warty, hoary, breezy, dapper, or edgy
<defendguin> id rather not mess with the packaging system
<crimsun> did you mean you'd "rather not compile anything"?
<crimsun> there's no reason you couldn't use any live cd and recompile alsa-driver 1.0.12
<defendguin> ill just install edgy in my 4 gig diagnostic/restore partition
<crimsun> if you're paranoid, just use a live cd
<defendguin> its not like im ever going to resotre this laptop to the way the factory shipped it
<defendguin> restore*
<defendguin> and i need to get hibernation working
<crimsun> sorry, I'm quite far from an acpi guru, though there is someone [whose client is]  present who is much closer to that
<defendguin> how many knots will there be?
<crimsun> "as many as there need to be"
<mjg59> Hi
<mjg59> Did someone say acpi?
<defendguin> lol
<mjg59> I'm been chasing up hibernation stuff
<mjg59> It ought to work better under edgy
<defendguin> mjg59: yeah hibernation hasn't worked for me since beta 6 in dapper
<mjg59> (Yes, I realise that I've said that sort of thing before)
<mjg59> It's utterly fucked in edgy right now
<mjg59> Ought to improve with the new kernel
<crimsun> hopefully in knot 3 I suspect.
<defendguin> :(
<defendguin> mjg59: when you say new kernel what version number did you mean?
<mjg59> -7
<defendguin> i don't suppose edgy is going to get an accelerated X
<defendguin> when mark said they were going to take some chances with this release thats the first thing that came to mind but i havent seen anything of it 
<crimsun> ..."an accelerated X"?
<mjg59> X has always been accelerated
<defendguin> sorry 
<defendguin> Xgl is what I mean
<mjg59> Oh
<mjg59> Xgl is in edgy
<mjg59> But aiglx is in main
<defendguin> what do you mean main?
<defendguin> dapper?
<mjg59> No
<mjg59> The main distribution
<mjg59> Rather than universe
<defendguin> ahhh
<defendguin> i c
<defendguin> it should work out of the box or do you have to hand configure it?
<mjg59> It works out of the box
<defendguin> sounds good.  I never saw a lot of tutorials for setting it up in dapper if you had an intel graphics card
<defendguin> everything was nvidia or ati related
<defendguin> well as soon as knot2 is released i'll grab it then start my bug reporting
<defendguin> mjg59: how can i tell what is happening when i try to hibernate but it never hibernates.  It just looks like it is going down then comes right back up
<mjg59> defendguin: dmesg may be helpful
<defendguin> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/40471   notice my last comment here
<mjg59> dmesg may be helpful
<defendguin> mjg59: ok i added an attachment with the dmesg output
<defendguin> swsusp: Not enough free swap     i guess this is my answer
<mjg59> Yup
<mjg59> Should be improved in edgy
<defendguin> i have an even 500 mb of swap
<defendguin> 512MB of system memory
<defendguin> mjg59: does your swap space need to be bigger than the system memory for hibernation to work?
<mjg59> It depends on how much memory you're using
<defendguin> that sounds pretty crappy.  
<defendguin> so if i add another 512 stick there is no way my laptop will hibernate
<defendguin> i don't want to bash anyone but in windows or mac i don't think this problem exists
<mjg59> Macs don't hibernate
<defendguin> really?
<defendguin> seems hard to believe 
<defendguin> Up until recently, Mac users didnt have a similar Sleep mode which required no power. When Apple announced new PowerBooks in October 2005, it also introduced Safe Sleep to Mac OS X, an extention to Sleep mode that allows for hibernation without power.
<defendguin> so i guess they do now have hibernation
<eod_punk> hello all
<tritium> When is the ETA for Knot 2?
<eod_punk> no one is around
<Burgundavia> tritium: pretty soon, tomorrow or the next day
<tritium> Burgundavia: great, thanks.  Good to know I am not behind ;)
<Redrose> anyone alive here?
<jnjb> hello
<Nailor> hi there
<malice> ? I just installled ubuntu onto my laptop and it does not seem to show the correct charge left on the battery. Does anyone know of a help site that would point me into the right direction?
<Nailor> What laptop?
<malice> Dell Latitude C540
<Nailor> Um. Can't say a thing about that one. :p
<Nailor> Does it show the correct charge left on some other operating system (like Windows)
<malice> I dont't know I got this used and the old battery did the same thing I just got this about 4 days ago.. so I got a new battery and it is doing the same thing. :)
<malice> I deleted windows as soon as I got it.
<Nailor> Well the sensors might be busted
<malice> hehe that would explain the nice cheap price :)
<malice> oh well I will have a lap top that I can plug in everywhere I go then
<Nailor> oh, the battery is not loading either?
<malice> it loads from time to time if I take it out put it in a few times then ubuntu sees the battery
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
<Linuturk_code> http://www.tgdaily.com/2006/08/30/defcon2006_janus_project/ << read that article and note what OS he uses
<Linuturk_code> knot2 is scheduled to be released today, right?
<Simira> I think it's up tomorrow
<tmh__> what does that really mean?
<tmh__> do I have to dist-upgrade at the exact moment knot 2 is "released"?
<Linuturk_code> yes, the exact milisecond, or the universe will collapse in on itself
<tmh__> no, I just won't have "knot 2"
<tmh__> seriously, is there like an APT tag I can use to anchor to that release? or what does "knot" really mean? that most devels concentrate their efforts just before?
<crimsun> a knot is a snapshot of the main component
<crimsun> err, of the main and restricted components
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-09-01
<Rroet> o/
<Rroet> any packard bell users here?
<Burgundavia> packard bell? do they still make laptops?
<Rroet> ;)
<Rroet> I have a R3400 and still some issues getting my RaLink rt2500 to work with wpa
<Burgundavia> have you looked on LaptopTestingTeam ?
<Rroet> and I read about the laptop-testing on the ubuntu wiki.
<Rroet> no r3400 series there
<Rroet> But I'll digg through the other models
<Rroet> Running 6.10 atm, cause 6.06 has issues with my chipset.
<Rroet> Since I have an odd laptop there, I'll try to help update the wiki with accurate data about the laptop.
<Burgundavia> very cool
<Rroet> jep. You can install dapper in a way.. but it requires 2 cd's... :(
<Nailor> Oh? Why?
<Rroet> Well, the R3400  is a mobile sempron with a ati chipset.
<Rroet> the only way to boot the dapper live cd is with a boot parameter acpi=off noapic nolapic
<Rroet> but then in finallizing the install (everthing seems to work great) it crashes just before grub is installed.
<Rroet> so I have a fully installed none-bootable system.
<Rroet> so I worked arround it by booting / installing breezy then upgrading to dapper
<Rroet> so 1 cd is enough, but it ain't dapper on that cd ;)
<Rroet> problem with the ati chipset it's creating a io error with 8254 timer on IO-APIC .. error message was somewhat like that.
<Rroet> This error continues throughout the entire selection of dapper kernels btw. I've tried from 2.6.15-23-k7/686 (tried both) till 2.6.15-26-*
<Nailor> Uh. 
<Nailor> Well, the K7 kernel should be the one used with that cpu
<Nailor> Really weird problem though
<Nailor> Have you installed fglrx, the propietary ati drivers?
<Rroet> no, it's even before that.
<Rroet> the system won't boot in total
<Rroet> let me digg up the error message
<Rroet> 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC
<Rroet> that's the exact message I get right after I select a specific kernel.
<Rroet> it's a known but with the 2.6.15 kernel.
<Rroet> It's fixed in 2.6.16 and 2.6.17 though. so don't sweat it.
<Rroet> I read posts on both ubuntu mailinglists/forums about it being fixed in the dapper kernel, yet it doesn't seem to work.
<Nailor> ok :)
<Rroet> That's why I'm now running edgy on the laptop. Kind of a workarround. Before I ran dapper with a 2.6.16-ck12 kernel
<Rroet> my laptop is actually very similar to the R32800 after reading the specs
<Nailor> Are you planning to contribute your knowledge of your laptop to the wiki?
<Rroet> Nailor: working on it right now :)
<Rroet> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsPackardBell
<Rroet> I'll do a better and complete listing soonish.
* Rroet is @ work :)
<Nailor> MWah, I have a day off. :)
<Nailor> Oh, haven't noticed that kind of list before. Better add my laptop to the Asus list too
<schmoe> does asking where to find the canonical supplied laptop application disqualify me? :-)
<Burgwork> schmoe, no, but there are no more canonical supplied laptops being handed out. They were handed out last August
<schmoe> gotcha, thanks!
<jsgotangco> we have to get this laptop testing in edgy on the road for knot 2
<jsgotangco> because most people arent even able to make knot 1
<jsgotangco> but this works
<Linuturk_code> wait, they were giving out laptops?
<Linuturk_code> also, I'll help with know2
<Linuturk_code> knot 2*
<Linuturk_code> I understand there is a live cd version I can test w/o installing
<Burgwork> Linuturk_code, yes, last year, to a few community members
<Burgwork> the desktop cd
<Linuturk_code> I use the Toshiba Satellite R15-S822 Tablet PC
<Linuturk_code> and, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/knot-2/ << would that be the correct release?
<Burgwork> yes
<Linuturk_code> isn't there a form or guideline for submitting test results?
<Burgwork> yes, at LaptopTestingTeam
<Linuturk_code> wiki, i'm guessing?
<Linuturk_code> and, Tablet PC's fall under the "laptop" category?
<Linuturk_code> is there additional work being done specifically for Tablet PC's?
<Burgwork> yes
<Burgwork> and somewhat
<Linuturk_code> is there a way for me to test those Tablet specific features, and contribute to their development. I'd really like to see some important features in Ubuntu
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-09-02
<RedRose> toshiba: not a supported Toshiba laptop It recommend I rebuilt My kernel, should I, and how?
<crimsun> weren't you in -kernel earlier?
<RedRose> yes
<RedRose> and to no avail
<crimsun> the topic has links for compiling your own kernel
<RedRose> What, !kernel ? cause I was told that if i compiled that kernel I would be able to do security and such updates
<crimsun> self-compiled ones aren't supported at all.
<RedRose> I know, but what exactly does that entail?
<crimsun> your questions are quite vague
<crimsun> are you referring to compiling your own kernel or security updates?
<RedRose> Lol sorry, when you say not supported at all, what exactly do you mean? If ii compile my own
<crimsun> it means you're responsible for bugs that crop up in your own compiled one
<crimsun> using the kernel team to assist you in debugging a self-compiled one is frowned upon
<malice> ?, I never owned a laptop before and I was just wondering how long does it take to charge a brand new battery for one?
<Rroet> pending
<Rroet> type of battery
<Rroet> how many cells it has.
<Rroet> etc etc
<Rroet> I have a 6-cell l-ion on a packard bell laptop which does about 1.5h
<malice> ok thank you for some reason ubuntu is saying the charge time for this one is about 6 hours and I did not think that was right :)
<malice> being about 15 min abou it say 10% now it is up to 34%
<malice> abou-ago
<malice> ooh wait now its saying 16 hours till charge
<malice> hehehe
<Rroet> does anybody know the edgy buglist? I found a little buggy I want to search for or notify if it's not reported yet.
<Rroet> nm, found it already
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-09-03
<{malice}> ? I have a Dell Latitude C540 and I need to upgrade the bios but I do not have floppy does anyone know how I can run the exe file in ubuntu? I installed wine and it does not work
<defendguin> ok im testing out knot 2 on my laptop how do i enable xgl?
<defendguin> and why one earth is NetworkManager not installed by default
<Burgundavia> defendguin: what kind of video card do you have?
<Burgundavia> and NM is not installed by default because it breaks every other networking tool on the system, including dhclient, ifupdown and the network-admin tool from gnome-system-tools
<defendguin> the default gnome tools dont have a sane interface for connecting to wireless networks
<Burgundavia> no, they don't
<defendguin> I have an intel video card
<Burgundavia> then XGL will not work for you
<defendguin> oh 
<Burgundavia> you need AIGLX
<defendguin> why is that?
<Burgundavia> which is already installed by default
<Burgundavia> but what you really want is compiz, which actually does the nifty stuff (compiz is a window manager)
<Burgundavia> compiz works on either
<Burgundavia> it appears the help wiki is down, but try the forums
<defendguin> why doesn't xgl work with my card?  i figured since my card has open drives all of these things should be able to work for me
<defendguin> i thought they might have some gui already set up to enable the eye candy
<Burgundavia> xgl doesn't work with the open source drivers and AIGLX doesn't work with closed sourced ones
<Burgundavia> and there is something, but you need to grab it yourself
<Burgundavia> see gnomefiles
<defendguin> i love the new firefox with the google suggestions
<Burgundavia> hmm, not an FF users
<defendguin> why not?
<Burgundavia> I find FF's lack of integration into the GNOME desktop to be very annoying
<Burgundavia> I very much like epiphany
<defendguin> ahh 
<defendguin> but your missing out on the fire fox google sync extension
<Burgundavia> sounds lovely
<Burgundavia> rather not have google have more than they already have
<defendguin> i guess i'm a trusting individual
<defendguin> something is wrong with the gnome compiz manager download site :(
<defendguin> hmmm   wireless in nm-applet isnt working properly
<defendguin> it doesn't even give me a wireless option even though I can see that the light on my wireless card is blinking and the correct module is loaded
<Burgundavia> welcome to why nm is not installed by default
<defendguin> heh
<defendguin> it works on dapper
<crimsun> for values of "works"
<defendguin> so far most things seem to work besides that 
<Fujitsu> defendguin, did you attempt to configure your wireless interface using network-admin first?
<defendguin> yes
<defendguin> yesterday before i even had nm installed
<defendguin> Fujitsu: wireless network is not even an option 
<Fujitsu> defendguin, yep.
<Fujitsu> defendguin, open up /etc/network/interfaces, and remove the section about your wireless card.
<defendguin> auto eth2
<defendguin> iface eth2 inet dhcp
<defendguin> this?
<Fujitsu> Yeah.
<Fujitsu> If you remove that, NetworkManager should pick up the wireless, although it may like to be restarted.
<defendguin> yup that did it
<Fujitsu> NetworkManager won't play with interfaces that have manual configuration, for obvious reasons.
<Burgundavia> yes, part of why NM is not installed by default
<Burgundavia> NM is the way forward, it just needs more integration work
<defendguin> ahh but if it was installed by default it would have worked properly
<defendguin> since i wouldn't have tried to config it manually
<Burgundavia> yes, until you tried to set a static IP
<Burgundavia> and watched NM fail
<defendguin> eh
<Burgundavia> have both of you voted; http://www.gnome.org/projects/gnome-games/survey.html
<Burgundavia> ?
<defendguin> i really don't play the games much 
<defendguin> to play dvds with totem i just need the extra bad and ugly gstreamer plugins from multiverse?
<Linuturk> speaking of network manager
<Linuturk> I can't connect to a wireless network with a wep key
<Linuturk> open networks work fine
<Linuturk> but any with a wep key fail
<Linuturk> specifically, 64-bit hex key
<defendguin> Linuturk: ill try that now
<Burgundavia> Linuturk: the place to fix that is upstream
<Linuturk> upstream?
<defendguin_> Linuturk: that seemed to work fine 
<Burgundavia> the NM devs themselves
<Linuturk> i'm thinking it's a problem with the drivers dapper installed by default
<Burgundavia> packages "flow downstream"
<Fujitsu> What driver, Linuturk?
<Burgundavia> developers --> pakcagers
<Linuturk> for the intel 2200BG
<Fujitsu> Or Developers -> Debian -> Ubuntu.
<Fujitsu> Works fine for me.
<Fujitsu> I'm using a WEP passphrase, actually...
<Fujitsu> (also an ipw2200)
<Linuturk> is it lsmod to list what modules are loaded/
<Linuturk> ?
<Linuturk> also, there is an entry on ndiswrapper's site for it
<Burgundavia> Fujitsu: for some stuff. nm used to be developers --> ubuntu but is now developers --> debian --> ubuntu
<Fujitsu> True.
<Linuturk> i thought NM came from novell?
<Burgundavia> RH, actually
<Burgundavia> but there is an Novell and an RH dev working on it
<Burgundavia> netapplet was RH
<Burgundavia> Novell, rather
<Linuturk> anyway, I don't think it's a nm problem
<Linuturk> how can I check the drivers loaded/
<Linuturk> ?
<defendguin_> crimsun   i think sound works much better in edgy than dapper for this laptop
<defendguin_> in dapper when i put in a dvd the sound was so much lower than normal system sounds  now it seems to work properly
<defendguin_> uggg let me retract that statement
<defendguin> compiz works better than i though
<defendguin> thought*
<Linuturk> I've really noticed a slowdown in my system
<Linuturk> what could be causing this?
<Linuturk> is there anything I should be cleaning up?
<Linuturk> anything to defrag?
<Linuturk> my system monitor use to never show page file usage or a load amount
<Linuturk> by the way, knot 2 is out, so shouldn't the topic reflect that?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-08-27
<lexhw> hi everyone, if this channel is not for support, then what is it for ?
<takkaria> idlers, apparently
<vince_> hello !
<Nailor_> hello
<vince_> i need help for suspend and hibernate on my asus f3sv
<Nailor_> What's the problem?
<vince_> wake up not function
<vilgerbal> hello
<vilgerbal> i have a netgear wg111v2 on my laptop with ubuntu 7.04 installed can someone help?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-08-29
<Lhademmor> Hello. Is this project still alive?
<Nailor> Yes. Why?
<Lhademmor> I'm on a ThinkPad R51, and was wondering if anyone needed that...
<Nailor> Needed what?
<Nailor> You got a spare R51 you're willing to give away? ;)
<Lhademmor> A LaptopTest of it. Is that not what this project is about?
<Lhademmor> Hehe, not yet :P
<Lhademmor> You wouldn't want the old crap anway ;)
<Nailor> Well, if you're interested in testing how things work on it please do
<Nailor> Just report your findings to wiki
<Nailor> Testing itself is quite straightforward operation
<Lhademmor> I'll see if I can figure it out...
<Lhademmor> But I'm testing from installed Feisty, not from a Live-CD. Does that make a difference?
<Nailor> Not really
<Nailor> The information we prefer is how the installed system works
<Lhademmor> Ok, cool. I'm on it. First one off, the middle-mouse-button is broken - I'll see if I can figure out how to report that
<Nailor> Check out the wiki page (http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam) for more info
<Nailor> You should check if your laptop is being tested already
<Lhademmor> It seems not..
<Nailor> ok
<Nailor> Then you should just copy the testing template to be used for it
<Lhademmor> I'll work on it :)
<Lhademmor> I have a dream.... About a Ubuntu Wiki which is updated and contains up-to-date and relevant information. I'll start here.
<Nailor> =)
<Lhademmor> Nailor: What happened to the LaptopTeamTemplate?
<Lhademmor> Screw that, I'll just copy something from one of the other entries
<Nailor> Good question :p
<Lhademmor> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Lenovo_IBM/IBM/Lenovo/ThinkpadR51 (<-- there, the initial report)
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-08-30
<multiverse> Any humans out there?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
<eamonn> hello, can someone help me troubleshoot with my sound
<eamonn> I have it working
<eamonn> but now it crashes all the time
<eamonn> which is weird because it never crashed when the sound wasn't working
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-08-31
<jason__10> hello, anyone with an intel Gfx card here ?
<jason__10> anyone know how to configure graphics cards ?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-09-01
<pbureau> hello to all I am working on adding information on the wiki for a gateway M520X laptop
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-08-25
<bdunlap> I would like to submit a report on the compatability of my laptop, where can I do that?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-08-26
<bdunlap> hello, i was wondering if anybody could help me figure out how to get bluetooth to work
<Twili> Help me please!
<Twili> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40730/
<gilligan_> evening
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-08-27
<dings2> hello channel. anybody awake?
<yusuf1> anything going on?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-08-29
<march> hi
<KDB9000> has anyone worked with a laptop that had a figure print reader and ubuntu? I am looking at a new laptop and would like the figure print reader but if I can't get it to work then it is point less.
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-08-30
<march> cu
<Wook> oO hi
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-08-31
<march> Good morning :)
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-08-27
<ShawnR> anyone here wanna help me with synaptics touchpad drivers to get tap zones working?
<axle> hello?
<eurythmia> wow. busy in here
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-08-28
<detonation> How's it going
<mengesb> Hello, is anyone home today/tonight?
<mengesb> howdy cdE|Woozy
<cdE|Woozy> hi mengesb
<mengesb> anyone have a hp mini 5101 that got ubuntu installed?
<detonation> Hi
<mengesb> hai detonation
<detonation> I've been looking high and low for some ACPI information and have come up dry
<detonation> I know this isn't ubuntu help channel, but my eeepc 1000he has a wireless problem after suspend, and it's not the usual one. It's setting the wireless card to disabled on the bios
<mengesb> anyone have some help or thoughts on ubnutu and the hp mini 5101?
<mengesb> anyone have some help or thoughts on ubnutu and the hp mini 5101?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-08-29
<MikeThaNoob> I am trying to resurrect an old laptop with XP.. A friend suggested ubuntu/XP dual boot.
<MikeThaNoob> My concern is compatibility. Has anyone had experience with a compaq evo1020v?
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-08-31
 * dnp anyone there
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-09-05
<qu|x> hi all :)
#ubuntu-laptop 2011-09-01
<Antonio007> is this the proper place for help on ndiswrapper compilation?
<Antonio007> probably not....
#ubuntu-laptop 2012-08-27
<seanmontana> hello
